# Flash video won't display with proxies?



## Gaidheal (May 26, 2007)

Hi im having problems getting flash video to display on websites like Youtube, Dailymotion etc. when accessing them through proxy sites, examples being www.cgi-proxy.ws and www.proxsauce.com as well as others. Ive fiddled around with all the options but to no avail. On youtube the site displays correctly, all except for the flash player, which is instead represented by the message "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player." I have the latest flash player and have re-downloaded it to be sure, but still they won't display. Help on this matter will be much appreciated! Cheers


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a link here somewhere
http://sdc.shockwave.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
download uninstallers for flash and shockwave players and then reinstall


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> I have a link here somewhere
> http://sdc.shockwave.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
> download uninstallers for flash and shockwave players and then reinstall


He/she said it doesn't work in a proxy, not that it doesn't work normally.

Doesn't work for me either, try using different proxys.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks i missed that part lol


----------



## Gaidheal (May 26, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Doesn't work for me either, try using different proxys.


I have, many more but none of them work


----------



## Gaidheal (May 26, 2007)

I read somewhere that flash videos etc. will only work with a cgi-proxy, can anyone confirm this? What is the difference between php and cgi anyway? I know one of the sites listed above is www.cgi-proxy.ws which you would assume was a cgi proxy but on the actual page in the top left it says php-proxy, so which is it? Im not sure... Also I would check myself wether a cgi proxy works on youtube and the like but I can't find any as they are all blocked by my ISP ! Can someone please check to see if it works, ta.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Can i ask why you need to use a proxy please


----------



## Gaidheal (May 26, 2007)

Because I live in the UAE, where, because of one video, they decided to block all the sites like Youtube, Dailymotion etc. so I can only access them through proxy, not that it does me much good since none of the videos will work on them x_x


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe it is against the TSG rules but i will check for you


----------



## Gaidheal (May 26, 2007)

x_x Bah its not like im robbing a bank here. They block entire sites for posting one video because it reveals a truth they don't want people to see.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have asked for a mod to see if we can help .. please be patient and i know it seems unfair


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, no can do.....it's the same way in China too...sometimes they will arrest you 

Closing thread.


----------

